

Tom Keegan Interview on Battlefield 3 - dougnmin
http://gamingbusinessreview.com/consoles/business-consoles/interview-business-consoles/performance-director-tom-keegan-discusses-battlefield-3

======
peternorton
interesting take. "More and more detail means more and more depth to the
acting and emotional performance."

